# The Nur replacement, LP 570-4...



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

*The Nur replacement, LP 570-4 Superleggera...*

It's been a while since I've posted anything up so...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Interior layout looks great..


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

agreed that interior looks real nice....and the place in the vid looks very familiar...


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

IS that your new motor and did you sell the nur mate?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah that looks alright...!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Heaven, beautiful and amazing comes to mind.

I need some tips on how to make the kind of money needed to buy something like that!

Baz


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

That looks beautiful!!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Awesome mate :bowdown1: Sounds the business


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

yummy :thumbsup:


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Interior layout looks great..


+1 loving that interior


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

amazing machine.....


----------



## nelly010 (Oct 30, 2008)

unreal


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

You sold your beautiful nür for that audi???
I mean the downshifts sound nice but thats about it, really..


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Stunning, good choice!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Love it, awesome machine


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

DarkChild, u was 1 of the luckiest........ nice..


----------



## mati (May 15, 2009)

Stunning. :bowdown1:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Are the lambo better than Skyline...not messure in price


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

my son has lambo, i have gtr32,best of both worlds,


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Awsome....quick question..these 'e-gear' equipped lambo's, are they strictly flappy paddle, or do they have a full 'auto' mode like the GTR?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Jakester said:


> Awsome....quick question..these 'e-gear' equipped lambo's, are they strictly flappy paddle, or do they have a full 'auto' mode like the GTR?


They also have the "bore the sh!t out of you" - full automatic mode.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

WTF does it have a volts gauge?


----------

